# Prism Detailing - Audi TT TFSI - Eco Friendly Wash + Swissvax Correction Detail



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

With local authorities starting to impose stricter regulation regard water waste managment, I have been looking into alternative methods of cleaning cars. The rules are not about the products being use as such, but the "run off" and how this is captured. Looking at different ideas how to stay within these guidelines, I have been looking at "Eco Friendly" washing products. I had previously tried using Dodo Juice Time to Dry as the waterless wash and this product worked well, but with the size of the bottles you get, I needed something in bulk.....So I opted for Chemical Guys Ecosmart RU in conjunction with using it with a steam cleaner (Nimbus). I had looked at a big diesel powered steamer, but in reality, I wash 1 car per day, there is no need for it something soo big.

So the detail today, I was invited to work in the indoor parking area of a funeral directors, there was no outdoor parking but was given the option to use the indoor hose, knowing how much water I would use, the potentially soak the area which i was intending on working, I suggested to the owner about the waterless wash. He seem intregued and allowed me to continue....

How the cars looked when i turned up:


































So I initially blasted the panel with the steamer, then misted the Chemical Guys EcoSmart RU over the panel, left for 20-30 seconds then using the steam close to the panel with a microfiber trailing, I cleaned the panel, in straight lines from the top to the bottom...This method does mean you do through a lot of microfibres..:


























This method extended to the glass, alloys, arches, door shuts and Engine bay (pics taken after steam cleaned, sorry no before, but it was really dirty, ill try and get the owner on here to confirm lol):


















































The car did not need clayed, Im sure the TFR used by the guys who wash his car every weekend must have helped, but the car was covered in tar spots. So I used Autosmart tardis, misting it onto the panel to ensure no run off, and again used the steamer to pass with a mibrofibre trailing, this worked very well....

at this stage was ready to correct the car......talking about the guys who washes it before, lets see the damage they had been imflicting, remember this car is only 3 months old:


















The correction involved using Rotary, Dodo Juice Merano Wool Pad, CG Hex Orange/Green/White/Black pads and Menzerna Compounds. Some before and after pics of the correction carried out:




















































50/50 on the rear lights:










Corrected pics:


















































Swissvax Cleaner Fluid (regular) was applied via DA and a black Hex pad thenSwissvax Shield was applied (in total two coats, applied an hour after each other):










Whilst the wax was curing the glass was cleaned using Dodo Juice Clearly Menthol window cleaner, the trim was treated with Swissvax Nano Express, the alloys were treasted with Zaino Z2 then Swissvax Autobahn, the Tyres with Swissvaxn Pneu and the exhaust treated with Swissvax Metal Polish with fine grade steel wool. The interior was steam cleaned and the plastics treated with Swissvax Quick Interior Finish, the Engine bay was treated with Swissvax Shield on the painted surfaces and Nano Express on plastics.....The end results:










































































































































the owner was very happy with the results 

Thanks for viewing

Robert Turner
Prism Detailing


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks very nice..


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Firsty, can I just say how much your photography skills have improved- very impressive! :thumb:

Secondly, very interesting regarding the Eco Wash. It definitely sounds like the way forward in the eternal struggle against Gov. Regs. Did it take much longer? Anything you have noticed that makes the steamer BETTER than normal wash methods?

How much of the CG product do you use per wash? I know it comes pre-diluted so it could be quite expesive at £30odd for a gallon.


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

Nice work there! :thumb:

How does CG EcoSmart compare to something like ONR?


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

:driver:


amiller said:


> Firsty, can I just say how much your photography skills have improved- very impressive! :thumb:
> 
> Secondly, very interesting regarding the Eco Wash. It definitely sounds like the way forward in the eternal struggle against Gov. Regs. Did it take much longer? Anything you have noticed that makes the steamer BETTER than normal wash methods?
> 
> How much of the CG product do you use per wash? I know it comes pre-diluted so it could be quite expesive at £30odd for a gallon.


I'll start by saying thanks  Erm.....out of a 950ml spray bottle you could do up to 6 cars, obviously this is depending on the amount of dirt etc on the car...The steamer I prefer, I personally think its quicker to do a car, I tested it against a neighbour before, she washed her Honda Civic Type R and I was cleaning my BMW touring, I had already cleaned the outside and onto the interior by the time she was drying....because, there is no need to dry the car using steam. Also you can blast into the nooks and crannies...The only concern is the arches which are lined, and im trying to figure them out, also certain alloys are near impossible to do in the inside, unless you take the wheel off.



nickmak said:


> Nice work there! :thumb:
> 
> How does CG EcoSmart compare to something like ONR?


I have not tried ONR, reason being as this would still produce "run off" (in the recommended way to use it), but I am considering trying it in the same method I used with the EcoSmart....


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Cracking work Robert :thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks guys, I know the eco friendly part there is a lot of skeptics out there, but this is something that people WILL need to think about for the future, with government regulation its only going to get worse......That does not mean ill stop using my PW altogether, just progressively changing over as i develop the skill my further....


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

top work


----------



## Bond (May 23, 2008)

That looks like a really good result from steam alone. Are you going to be producing a video of the steamer in action? Can you also let us know the model number you are using?


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Bond said:


> That looks like a really good result from steam alone. Are you going to be producing a video of the steamer in action? Can you also let us know the model number you are using?


It's not steam alone, there is the use of Chemical Guys EcoSmart RU which is a waterless wash system...a video, maybe when I get someone to record me, I'm not like the rest of the guys with fancy HD cameras I only use my iPhone also the method require the use of both hands so when I get someone to help then I'll do it, there are many videos online demonstrating this technique.


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Interesting idea :thumb: Water waste is definitely something that will effect detailing/valeting businesses in the future

Here's a video giving you an idea on how it works.






Happy Detailing, Simon
*Exotic Detail*
Website
Blog
Facebook
Twitter


----------



## Mercury Detailing (Jan 26, 2011)

Nice one Bobby
Interesting one for shows etc where resources limited. :thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

The guy in that video did the smart thing.....he wore gloves, the amount of times I have burnt myself  Scalding is not nice !


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

that video is awesome!!


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Mercury Detailing said:


> Nice one Bobby
> Interesting one for shows etc where resources limited. :thumb:


I think it could be a suitable _replacement_ for the usual PW wash process. If the process is just as safe (in terms of swirling etc) then it makes sense from both an environmental and commercial point of view.

Also it would make it possible to clean cars in colder temperatures :thumb: Unlike other eco friendly products/processes your not forced to compromise, I've seen the light :lol:


----------

